# Key Post: Broadband packages & availability - check here if shopping around



## ClubMan

Irish Government broadband site
boards.ie broadband discussion forum
Damien Mulley's blog - list of broadband packages
IrelandOffline.org (bit out of date at this stage as far as I can see)
[broken link removed] (for communities with little or no broadband access who want to set up their own)
HowStuffWorks.com
Callcosts.ie
irishisptest.com forum


----------



## pinkstars

Hi all, wondering if anyone can set me straight! I rang Perlico about setting up their €39.99 deal, but was told I need to get my landline no first from Eircom. Rang those and thats been set up as we speak. Only thing is do I now have to stick with Eircom, they were offering me deals re bundles etc but I kindly said no, they said I'll get a bill for line rental now every month. So if I did (somehow) move to Perlico will I have to pay line rental then to  Eircom also? 

Thanks


----------



## irishlinks

No - Perlico will charge you line rental (part of the bundle) eircom will stop (hopefully) once Perlico take over.


----------



## j26

irishlinks said:


> No - Perlico will charge you line rental (part of the bundle) eircom will stop (hopefully) once Perlico take over.



That worked fine for me.  Eircom sent a final bill and Perlico took over then.


----------



## maloneysb@ei

Has anyone any up to date advice on the best phone/broadband package available? I am being bombarded by chorus ntl and perlico,but no one has advised me to move from eircom.


----------



## irishlinks

Use www.callcosts.ie  to work out what is the best deal  for your circumstances and phone usage.


----------



## maloneysb@ei

Quote:
Use www.callcosts.ie to work out what is the best deal for your circumstances and phone usage. 

Thanks.I went into the above site but there was no reference to any supplier other than eircom


----------



## irishlinks

maloneysb@ei said:


> Quote:
> Use www.callcosts.ie to work out what is the best deal for your circumstances and phone usage.
> 
> Thanks.I went into the above site but there was no reference to any supplier other than eircom



Did you click on the "start" button under "combined services" - then you are asked to enter details of phone usage and broadband needs and it comes back with a list of them all with lowest price first. ?


----------



## maloneysb@ei

Thanks irishlinks.I have the info. I need


----------



## asgaard

Hi all. I wanna ask You about broadband packages in Kildare Town? At the moment i'm a eircom user with 3 MB broadband and talktime package. I think to move in to BT. I would like to get a faster broadband with phone line for less money then i pay in Eircom. What's your opinion??/
Greets


----------



## michaeldu

maloneysb@ei said:


> Has anyone any up to date advice on the best phone/broadband package available? I am being bombarded by chorus ntl and perlico,but no one has advised me to move from eircom.



Speaking from (a bad) experience with PERLICO - i would recommend staying with Eircom....PERLICO are complete idiots with ZERO customer support (do NOT believe ther customer "awards" as they are simply back slappin exercises between them and their cronies) i paid them 49.99 or there abouts for BB and IT NEVER WAS CONNECTED repeat - IT NEVER WAS CONNECTED - eventually had to go back to Eircom and the engineers there told me PERLICO had NEVER attempted to even try and connect me - and this was after 3 months!! PERLICO ARE IDIOTS.


----------



## michaeldu

pinkstars said:


> Hi all, wondering if anyone can set me straight! I rang Perlico about setting up their €39.99 deal, but was told I need to get my landline no first from Eircom. Rang those and thats been set up as we speak. Only thing is do I now have to stick with Eircom, they were offering me deals re bundles etc but I kindly said no, they said I'll get a bill for line rental now every month. So if I did (somehow) move to Perlico will I have to pay line rental then to  Eircom also?
> 
> Thanks


  Stay away from PERLICO - it would be a REGRETTABLE move , belive you me.


----------



## PaddyBloggit

So bad you had to say it twice?


----------



## michaeldu

PaddyBloggit said:


> So bad you had to say it twice?



Yep...they really got my tail up... Still its great to vent a little steam now n then eh)?


----------



## plynch

Will changing providers increase my speed? Eircom have the last mile....

The Package I have from Eircom is advertised as:
Up to 3Mb down
Up to 384k up

Getting:
1.7Mb Down
196k Up

Is this typical performance, don't want to change if another provider is going to provide the same.


----------

